# صور نادرة للعديد من القديسين



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*



ابونا عبد المسيح الحبشي





 ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي





ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي والبابا شنودة





بونا اندراوس الصموئيلي 
والأنبا مينا آفا مينا المتنيح





ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي المتنيح والأنبا مينا آفا مينا





ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي





ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلي





ابونا يسطس الأنطوني





 ابونا يسطس الأنطوني





ابونا يسطس الأنطوني





ابونا يسطس الأنطوني





 ابونا عبد المسيح المناهري





الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم





الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم





الأنبا آبرام أسقف الفيوم​*
*
يتبع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*



البابا كيرلس الخامس





القديس سيدهم بشاي





الأنبا آبشاي






 الأنبا أغريغوريوس المتنيح






  البابا شنودة يرسم الآنبا مسكيموس المتنيح






 البابا شنودة





 البابا كيرلس





 البابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة





  البابا كيرلس وابونا بيشوي كامل 



بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا​ ​*


----------



## vetaa (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور جمييله جدا*
*وفعلا نادرة فيهم حاجات اول مره اشوفها*

*شكرا يا مايكل جدا*
*وبركتهم تكون معانا*


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بركه صلواتهم تكون معنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 ديسمبر 2008)

صور جميله يا مايكل 

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــن 

ميرررررررسى على الصور ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي فيتا وابانوب وكوكو علي مروركم الجميل


وبركه صلواتهم تكون معانا​*


----------



## رامى ايليا (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى يا مايكل الصور الحلوه ديه
وفعلا دول بركه كبيره اوى اوى اوى 
بركه صلواتهم تكون معانا كلنا امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مايكل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي رامي علي مرورك الجميل

بركه صلواتهم تكون معاك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيه بجد يا مايكل علي الصور الرائعة فعلا ده فوق الرائعة بركة صلواتهم تكون معانا ومستنين المزيد









ربنا يبارك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي رووكا علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*بركة صلواتهم مع الجميع
وتسلم ايديك حبيبي مايكل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي استاذ كليم علي مرورك الدائم


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم على مجهودك الكبير
فعلا الصور نادرة 
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_*مرسي كوكي علي مرورك الدائم


نورتي الموضوع​*_


----------



## Bent Christ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الصور الجميله دى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليكي mareen1993 علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
غاية فى الروعة غاية فى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك الامير الحزين علي مرورك الجميل



نورت الموضوع​*


----------

